# Beer can kill worms



## Echo4delta (Apr 3, 2013)

It's this true? Beer can kill worms inside your dog's stomach?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Beatrix Kiddo (Feb 12, 2014)

dewormers are pretty cheap. I would not recommend giving your dog alcohol as a home remedy.


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Gotta agree with bk... even if it does a 12 pack of corona cost as much as a box of wormer lol. No need for drunk pups.

Theres a organic material u can give as a wormer if you're worried about otc meds... they call it d.e. ask ames, or coach about it (what I shared is the extent of my knowledge with it)


----------



## Echo4delta (Apr 3, 2013)

Beatrix Kiddo said:


> dewormers are pretty cheap. I would not recommend giving your dog alcohol as a home remedy.





Just Tap Pits said:


> Gotta agree with bk... even if it does a 12 pack of corona cost as much as a box of wormer lol. No need for drunk pups.
> 
> Theres a organic material u can give as a wormer if you're worried about otc meds... they call it d.e. ask ames, or coach about it (what I shared is the extent of my knowledge with it)


Yeah dewormers are pretty cheap, plus it has worked for echo and my other two dogs. 
I guess no one is getting wasted but me lol jk.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Echo4delta said:


> Yeah dewormers are pretty cheap, plus it has worked for echo and my other two dogs.
> I guess no one is getting wasted but me lol jk.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Everyone needs a drinking buddy. Id just call a fellow vet or other friemd over the dogs lol


----------

